

Show HN: PyCNN – Image Processing in Cellular Neural Networks with Python - aaggarwal
https://github.com/ankitaggarwal011/PyCNN

======
aaggarwal
Hi, I am the author of this library. I started this last year when I was
working on a research project to remotely enable real-time image processing
using cellular neural networks (CNN) on raspberry pi from Internet
application. This was part of a demo at 14th Cellular Nanoscale Networks and
Applications (CNNA) Conference 2014. I have also written a blog post,
available at [http://blog.ankitaggarwal.me/technology/image-processing-
wit...](http://blog.ankitaggarwal.me/technology/image-processing-with-
cellular-neural-networks-using-python-on-raspberry-pi).

This python library is an implementation of CNN and its application as image
processing. I hope it would be useful to people in need. I wasn't able to find
a lot of implementations in CNN when I started working on it last year.

Any feedback is much appreciated. Thanks!

